# Salve



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2012)

Che devo dire?


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2012)

Buon Pescara domenica!!  Ben arrivato Dext!


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2012)

eccezionale,chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao dexter


----------

